# Arrest Made In Connection With Activist Slaying



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Norfleet Shot, Killed Last Month _

*BOSTON -- *An arrest was made Wednesday in connection with last month's slaying of a community peace activist.

NewsCenter 5's Jim Boyd reported that Jahmol Norfleet, 20, was shot in the head last month. The former gang leader had been working to preserve a gang truce in the city.

"We are here to say that this is a significant development in the Norfleet homicide," said Boston Police Commissioner Ed Davis.

Jerome Brody, 19, of Everett, was formally charged Wednesday with gun and drug charges. Police said guns confiscated during a Dec. 4 traffic stop were linked to Norfleet's shooting.

Boston Police released few details about the arrest on Wednesday, saying Brody is only a person of interest in the case.

"At this point in time, Mr. Brody is simply a person of interest and not a specific suspect in that homicide," Davis said.

Meanwhile, community leaders are optimistic about the development.

"We cannot revert to street rationale or street justice at this point. Our communities are too fragmented by violence, and in order for us to try to perpetuate that with speculation, we need to have community justice to prevail over street justice at this point," said the Rev. Jeffery Brown.

Brody was ordered held on $125,000 cash bail.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Oh my, that's rich. COMMUNITY ACTIVIST!!! The kid wreaks havoc for 10 years on the streets and all of a sudden gets an epiphany and he's the next MLK. *
*Gimme a break, we've read it all too often. "Poor ____, he was just turning his life around. He was going to go get his G.E.D. (Good Enough Degree), marry his baby's mom, and then go to work for XYZ Company and make good."*

*Just cause you put a pig in a dress and send it down the catwalk, doesn't make it a supermodel in my eyes. *


----------

